# Euer Tagesablauf :)



## burtn (17. September 2009)

Wie läufts bei euch so ab?

Aufstehen-Schlafen gehen versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich fang mal an:

6.30:Aufstehen,Frühstücken
7:00:Mitm bus zur Schule
13.30:Mittagessen(2 mal die Woche erst 16.00 zu hause^^das lass ich aber jetzt außen vor)
13.45C booten,mails checken,gucken was es neues gibt in der welt(bild.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
~13.50:Schule(Hausaufgaben,Vokabeln etc.)
15.00:Spielen
17.00/18.00:Essen und danach Freunde treffen,Sport(Fußball),Freundin
20.00/21.00:Spielen
00.00/01.00:Schlafen,evtl. vorher noch nen paar Seiten lesen(Die Säulen der Erde :])

jetzt seid ihr dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Ich fang garnicht erst an, von meinem Tag zu erzählen, sonst gucken alle wieder komisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (17. September 2009)

11:00 Aufstehen, Frühstücken
11:30 Rechner anmachen
14:00 Mittagessen
18:00 Abendessen
00:00 Snack
03:00 Ins Bett gehen


----------



## Sin (17. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> 11:00 Aufstehen, Frühstücken
> 11:30 Rechner anmachen
> 14:00 Mittagessen
> 18:00 Abendessen
> ...



Wieso machst du morgens den Rechner an, wenn du ihn Abends nicht ausschaltest? ^^


----------



## Tikume (17. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wieso machst du morgens den Rechner an, wenn du ihn Abends nicht ausschaltest? ^^



Verflucht, ein Fehler in meinem perfekten Täuschungsplan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (17. September 2009)

6:00: Aufstehen, die Zähne mit selbstgemachter Zahnpasta putzen, waschen. 
6:30: Frühstücken. Trockenes Brot und Wasser. 
7:00: Selbstkasteiung und -geiselung um für die heilige Mission der Heiden gerüstet zu sein und allzeit einen Starken Wurfarm für die Wurfbibel parat zu haben. 
9:00: Vorbereitung auf die Messe. 
10:00: Messe und anschließender Spaziergang. 
12:30: Mittagessen. Eintöpfe, Suppen oder selbstgefundene "Dinge" aus dem Wald. 
13:00: Kathechismus. 
14:00: Mittagsschlaf. 
16:00: Wanderungen im Wald. 
17:00: Einstündiges Lesen in der Bibel mit Familienangehörigen. 
18:00: Abendbrot/mahl. Trockenes Brot, hartgekochtes Ei und Bier. 
19:00: Wanderung durch das Dorf mit dazugehöriger Züchtigung der umherwirrenden Jugendlichen mit der Wurfbibel. 
20:00: Studieren de Bibel oder anderen, redlichen Dingen mit der Familie. 
21:00: Schlafengehen. 
0:00: Aufstehen um Geister mit merkwürdigen Stoßgebeten vertreiben. 
0:10: Kurzes Überprüfen der Internetforen und Einträge schreiben, die eh keiner versteht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (17. September 2009)

06:00 aufstehen pc an machen
06:05 Duschen anziehen etc
06:35 vor dem pc sitzen und bei buffed Golem Chip und andern seiten vorbei schauen
07:45 einkaufen gehen
08:55 wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


09:00 kucken wie viele bank daten mein Trojaner mir gebracht hat
09:15 das geld auf eine schweizer bank transferien lasen... 
10:00 pronos schauen
12:00 Mitagessen 
13:00 CS:S spielen
15:00 Schlafen
16:00 aufstehen und an pc
17:15 essen kochen
17:45 essen
18:45 Wieder am pc und wieder auf Buffed und co!
20:00 kurz narichten auf RTL II schauen
20:15 schnell den ferseher wieder auschalten
22:16 Wieder CS:S spielen
00:00 ins bett

ACHTUNG DAS SOLTE NICHT ERNST GENOMEN WERDEN!


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> 06:00 aufstehen pc an machen
> 06:05 Duschen anziehen etc
> 06:35 vor dem pc sitzen und bei buffed Golem Chip und andern seiten vorbei schauen
> 07:45 einkaufen gehen
> ...



/lacht lauthals

Also bei mir von 0 Uhr bis 23 Uhr 59 Zeit für mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, um ca. 6 Uhr meist kommt mir die Arbeit etwas dazwischen die versuche ich meist bis 12 Uhr so gut es geht zu ignorien.
Um 12 Uhr meist ist erst mal Frischluft angesagt und dann wenn möglich bis 14 Uhr wieder Freizeit fröhnen.
Dann mal wieder eine Sündchen arbeiten, damit man was vom Tisch bekommt und am nächsten Tag nicht absäuft.

Um 15 Uhr meist mit Bus heim und um ca. 16 Uhr oft mit Kinder raus, wenn Wetter gut.
Um 18 Uhr Abendbrot und um ca. 20 Uhr meist wieder Internet durchstöbern, Schach spieleln, lesen, Fernseh oder Telefon.
Dann meist so ca 0 Uhr ins Bett um morgens mit den 20 mal Schlafunterbrechungen van meinen nervi... ehm leiben Kinderlein um dann frisch ans Werk bei der Arbeit.

Das könnte etwas überzeichnet sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (18. September 2009)

hm... :-)

07:30 Aufsthene
07:30 - 07:45 Duschen
07:45 - 08:30 Haare fönen, Schminken, Anziehen
08:30 - 08:35 Emails lesen, Forum gucken
08:35-08:55 Kaffee oder / und Geld besorgen

09:00  Laden aufperren, arbeiten

18:00 - 18:10 hoam gehts
18:10 - 18:30 irgendwas zu essen auftreiben
18:30 - 19:00 essen, fernseh gucken
19:00 - 21:00 spielen - unterschiedlich was
21:00 - 23:00 DVD gucken im Bett


----------



## Potpotom (18. September 2009)

6:00 - aufstehen
7-19:00 - arbeiten
20-6:00 - schlafen

So im Groben zusammengefasst...


----------



## Konov (18. September 2009)

burtn schrieb:


> Ich fang mal an:
> 
> 6.30:Aufstehen,Frühstücken
> 7:00:Mitm bus zur Schule
> ...



Ich machs mal nach deinem Schema weil ich keine Ahnung hab wie detailliert du dir das vorstellst. ^^

5:15 Uhr - aufstehen, frühstücken
6:00 Uhr - Mitm Fahrrad zur Arbeit
6:30 / 7:00 Uhr - Arbeit ^^
11:00 Uhr - Mitm Fahrrad nach Hause
11:30 Uhr - Mitm Fahrrad zum Fitness Studio
12:00 Uhr - Fitness Studio
gegen 14 Uhr - Mitm Fahrrad nach Hause, Mittagessen
bis ca. 15:30 Uhr - Pennen
ab ca. 16 Uhr - lernen etc.
18:20 Uhr - Mitm Fahrrad zum Abendgymnasium
22:00 Uhr - Unterrichtsende
nach 22:00 Uhr - mit Freunden was unternehmen oder nach Hause
ab 23:00 Uhr - irgendwas Essen, chillen ^^
Nach 23:00 Uhr - schlafen

Achja zwischendurch halt irgendwie mal am PC was machen, wenn die Zeit reicht ^^


----------



## SicVenom (18. September 2009)

6:45 wecker ausstellen
6:50 aufstehen und anziehen, haare bändigen
7:10 bus fahren und lesen
7:50 der schultag beginnt mit Lk bio oder chemie
... irgentwie alles, außer lernen
14-16 wieder zu hause
16-18 essen, schlafen, chatten, im internet surfen (manchmal auch alles gleichzeitig) (mittwochs 2 std arbeiten)
18-19 irgentwas zocken
19-20 duschen und essen
20-22/23 hausaufgaben machen, im internet surfen und ab 9 fernsehn (montags babysitten)
22/23-6:45 SCHLAFEN


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

7:45 Wecker ignorieren

8:30 duschen, Kaffee, Freundin wecken, ne Runde zocken, bis Kaffee fertig und Freundin geduscht

9:00 Frühstück, danach noch nen Kaffee und die Runde zuende zocken

9:30 Arbeit

19:00 Abendessen

19:30 entweder zusammen was unternehmen, oder zuhause was machen, oder - wenn ich allein bin, ne Runde zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



00:30 Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (18. September 2009)

6:50 Aufstehen
6:55 Anziehen Zähne Putzen
7:05 Aus dem Haus gehen
7:20 Buttergipfel und Kaffee am Bahnhof kaufen
7:45 Im Büro ankommen und arbeiten
10:00 10min Pause
12:00 Mittagessen
12:45 Arbeiten
15:00 wieder 10min Pause
17:00 Nach hause fahren
17:40 zu hause ankommen und Rechner anmachen. Surfen
19:00 Abendessen
20:00 Fernsehen Zocken im Internet surfen.
23:30 Duschen und Zähne putzen
24:00 Ins Bett gehen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

burtn schrieb:


> 00.00/01.00:Schlafen,evtl. vorher noch nen paar Seiten lesen(Die Säulen der Erde :])



geniales buch 

ok 6:00 aufwachen
7:20 ausm bett kommen anziehen haare kämmen brot anholn oder gelf von mutti =P
7:30 runter zum bus
7:55 schul beginn
13:50 wieder zu hause
14:00 pc anmachen nen brot machen auf buffed gucken dabei icq anmachen und schülervz nach was neuem guckn =O
16:00 hausaufgaben
16:30/17:00 wieder an den pc 
18:00 alle 2 tage zu mcfit...wenn nicht zu mcfit dann zu nem kumpel oder musik hörn
20:00 abendessen,duschen und tasche packen
20:45-22:15 auf buffed rumtr0llorn
22:15-22:45 was lesen (zurzeit warcaft bücher)
22:45 -6 uhr schlafen ...


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2009)

6:20: Aufwachen, nochmal umdrehen und den Tag verfluchen
6:35: Waschen, Zähne putzen, Haare machen
7:20: Mit der Bahn zum Praktikum fahren, dabei lesen
7:55: Unterrichtsbeginn, vorher Absprache mit dem jeweiligen Fachlehrer
11:30: Unterrichtsende, einige Minuten Aufenthalt im Lehrerzimmer und Nachbesprechung
14:00: Erstes Hungergefühl, es wird gekocht

Es folgt eine Phase, in der ich dusche und meine Haare wasche und danach meistens irgendwas mache. 
Fernseher an, lesen, zeichnen, Musik hören, einfach abspannen eben.

17:00: WoW anschmeissen und Dailies machen, sich über die Deppen in der Gilde ärgern
20:15: Schauen, was im TV kommt

Da meistens nur Mist läuft, zocke ich meistens weiter WoW und unterhalte mich ingame mit meinem Freund.

23:30 - 0:00: Ab ins Bett


----------



## Thip (18. September 2009)

6:30 Aufstehn
-7:00 Duschen, Essen, Kram zusammenpacken
7:00- 7:10 Nachrichten auf N24 schauen
7:10 ins Auto steigen und meine Mitfahrer einsammeln
7:30 bei der Schule angekommen und eine rauchen
7:45 Schulbeginn
13:20 o. 15:30 o. 17:30 (jeh nachdem wann ich Schluss habe) zuhause
bis ca. 19:30 Hausaufgaben machen
19:30 Rechner an und ne runde chatten bei Buffed schaun was los is
20:15 TV an und schaun was schönes läuft
23:00 --> ZZZzzz

Würde gerne mal wieder Zeit zum zocken finden aber leider versteckt die sich zu gut....


----------



## Soramac (18. September 2009)

Aufstehen

Schule

WoW

WoW

WoW

Hausaufagben maybe

Schlafen

Wochenende:

WoW

WoW

WoW

Schlafen 

WoW

...


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2009)

Mal mein Tagesablauf, nichts besonderes, wie ich finde.






7:59 Uhr Wecker klingelt Snooze-Taste drücken

8:04 Uhr Snooze-Taste drücken

8:09 Uhr Snooze-Taste drücken

8:14 Uhr Snooze-Taste drücken

8:19 Uhr Snooze-Taste drücken

ca. 8:30 Uhr +/- 10 min Mit Schreck aud dem Bett spring
und die verbleibende Zeit bis Arbeitsbeginn ausrechne

8:50 Uhr Beim Arbeitskollegen aufschlagen,der mich zum Arbeitsort mit nimmt
oder ab zum Bahnhof

10:00 Uhr  Ladenöffung

18:30 Uhr Ladenschließung

ca. 19 Uhr @ Home

dann können mehrere Dinge Foglen, je nachdem, was für ein Wochentag ist:
WoW,Urban Terror,Anime schauen,Film gucken

23 Uhr Bettkarte stempeln bzw. Hörbuch anschmeißen

0 Uhr Pennen


rewind select....................................^^


----------



## Gamerhenne (18. September 2009)

jessas, hab ich nen langweiligen Tagesablauf

5.30 Uhr: Wecker klingelt
5.35 Uhr: Ich habs ins Bad geschafft
5.45 Uhr: Ich sitze immer noch mit dem Rücken an der warmen Heizung und warte bis das Bad so warm ist, dass man sich der Nachtkleidung entledigen kann
5.50 Uhr: Ich werde nass von oben ( ohne Kleidung )
6.00 Uhr: Haare fönen ( über Kopf ) 
6.07 Uhr: Anziehen
6.10 Uhr: 2 süsse Brötchen aufm Sofa frühstücken und Frühstücksfernsehn gucken, vorallem wie das Wetter wird
6.20 Uhr: Ich mach mich auf den Weg zur Bushaltestelle
6.25 Uhr: Super, der Bus ist pünktlich
6.48 Uhr: Ich erwache am Bahnhof wo ich in die Regionalbahn muss
6.50 Uhr: Toll, auch die Bahn ist pünktlich
6.51 Uhr: Ich stelle meinen Handywecker auf 7.30 Uhr, damit ich nicht an meinem Arbeitsort vorbeibrause.
7.30 Uhr: das verdammte Ding klingelt
7.40 Uhr: rein in nächsten Bus
8.00 Uhr: Arbeitsbeginn
12.00 Uhr: Pause, manchmal lässt mich mein Chef sogar eine machen
13.00 Uhr: weiter gehts
17.00 Uhr: ich renne wie gestört zum Heimfahrts-Bus
17.06 Uhr: wenn ich Glück habe fährt er pünktlich los und ich kriege meinen Anschluss
17.48 Uhr: Heut hab ich Glück, meine S-Bahn ist zeitig dran.
18.06 Uhr: schon wieder ein Bus, diesmal aber der letzte für heute.
18.25 Uhr: endlich Zuhause
19.00 Uhr: der Hund und ich waren inwzischen auf Kurz-Gassi ( keine Sorge, er geht noch öfter am Tag und hat genug Auslauf *G* ) 
19.01 Uhr: wahlweise Kochen, ein wenig Zocken oder TV sehen ( bitte nur anspruchsvolles )
19.30 Uhr: Abendmampf
20.15 Uhr: wahlweise den Abendfilm, Fitness Studio oder ein Stündchen zocken
22.30 Uhr: morgen ist auch wieder ein Tag ( *schnarch* )


----------



## Potpotom (18. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> 7:59 Uhr Wecker klingelt Snooze-Taste drücken
> 8:04 Uhr Snooze-Taste drücken
> 8:09 Uhr Snooze-Taste drücken
> 8:14 Uhr Snooze-Taste drücken
> ...


Hehe... so siehts bei mir auch aus, nur 2 Stunden früher.


----------



## marion9394 (18. September 2009)

snooze taste die kenn ich... die drückt mein freund um halb 6 immer ewig *grrrrrrr* danach kann ich nimmer schlafen ;D


----------



## Potpotom (18. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> snooze taste die kenn ich... die drückt mein freund um halb 6 immer ewig *grrrrrrr* danach kann ich nimmer schlafen ;D


Komisch, das sagt meine Frau auch immer über meine "Gewohntheit", so oft weiterzudrücken bis es wirklich Zeit ist. Sie geht sogar noch weiter - sie meint:

"Stell dir den Wecker doch gleich ne halbe Stunde später!!!!!EinsElf"

Aber das geht natürlich nicht... hrhrhr


----------



## Kono (shat) (18. September 2009)

5 uhr - aufstehen und schatz aus dem bett schmeißen

5,30 Uhr - ab zur arbeit, auto oder bahn

6 - 15/16 uhr  - arbeiten

~ rückfahrt

ab 16 Uhr - one piece, wenn zu hause

17 uhr - mann und kind beschäftigung

19 uhr - abendessen

danach duschen

21 uhr - bett


----------



## Redstorm (18. September 2009)

hihi

6 uhr : Wecker klingelt
6:05: Wecker klingelt
6:10 :Wecker klingelt
6:15 :Wecker klingelt
6:20 :Scheise Bus kommt
6:20-45 fertig machen
6:45 : Zum Bus laufen, dabei Musik hören um Wach zu werden
7:00 : in Bus einsteigen
7:30 in die Schule rein
13:00 : aus der Schule raus
13:30 - 17:00 schlafen
17:00 - 18:00 hausaufgaben, essen 
18:00 - 02:00 fernsehn, zocken , surfen, wasserpfeife manchmal


----------



## Naho (18. September 2009)

06:00-06:45 = Aufstehen, Frühstücken,Zähne putzen etc etc
Dann 5 min zum Bus gehen
von 08:15-17:15 Schule
17:15-19:00 Heimfahrt
19:00-22:00 zocken
schlafen


----------



## Giuzz (20. September 2009)

06:10 Wecker klingelt
06:30 Aufstehen
06:35 Frühstück
06:50 Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit
07:00 - 09:00 Arbeiten
09:00 Pause
09:30-12:00 Arbeiten
12:15 Mittagessen
12:30 TV gucken
12:50 Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit
13:00 - 16:30 Arbeiten
16:40 Post brigen
17:00 Zuhause TV gucken
18:00 Essen
18:20 Inet
18:55 Trainings sachen packen
19:15 Mit dem Zug ins Training
19:45 Chillen
20:00 Umziehen
20:45 Training
22:00 Umziehen/Duschen
22:30 Bier trinken
23:25 Mit dem Zug wieder nach Hause
00:00 Schlafen


----------



## Erynberia (20. September 2009)

06:00 Wecker klingelt, Aufstehen
06:35 Frühstück, vor allem Kaffee
07:10 - 07:25 Zähneputzen, Waschen, Anziehen
07:30 Zur Straßenbahn gehen
08:00 - 17:00 Arbeiten
17:30 Post zum Briefkasten bringen
18:00 nach Hause kommen und Essen
18:00 - 20:15 TV schauen
20:30 - 23:00 Internet (mit Freunden chatten, WoW spielen)
23:05 - 00:30 ein Buch lesen
00:45 schlafen gehen

(gilt nur für werktags, denn Samstag und Sonntag sieht mein Tag anders aus^^)


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. September 2009)

6.00 aufstehen , duschen , freühstück machen ect ect

6.10 viva schauen 

7.10 auf zum Buss

7.30 bis 15.00  uhr arbeiten

ca. 15.30 @ Home

15.35 bis 17.00 Fern schauen

17.00 bis 19.00 anno 1404 oder RoM zocken

19.30 Einkaufen gehen 

ca. 19.50 bis 22.00 wieder zocken ^^ ( ausser dienstag und Mittwoch schaue ich von 20.15 bis 23.00 fern )

22.00 bis 00.00 fern

01.00 bis 6.00 schlafen


----------



## Lethior (20. September 2009)

6:30 Uhr: Wecker klingelt
 6:36 Uhr: Wecker klingelt immernoch
 6:42 Uhr: Immernoch am klingeln
 6:48 Uhr: Genervt aufstehen
 6:50 Uhr: Duschen, Zähne putzen
 7:10 Uhr: Frühstücken
 7:30 Uhr: Zur Bushaltestelle gehen
 8-13 Uhr: Keine Ahnung was da ist, dass vergess ich immer wieder, kann also nicht so wichtig sein
13:30 Uhr: Essen
13:50 Uhr: Hausaufgaben
14:30 Uhr: Buffed, fernsehen, rumliegen
22:30 Uhr: schlafen


----------



## Artherk (21. September 2009)

so das ihr mal seht wies so in bayern zugeht...

5:30 Handy klingelt ( auch wecker genannt.. jaja ich bin zu faul mir einen anderen anzuschaffen)
5:35 Schlaftrunken aus dem Bett gefallen
5:40 wie jeden morgen über das kabel seines headsets gefallen
5:42 Frühstück meist nur was trinken
5:45 Waschen (den genaueren ablauf der morgentoilette erspar ich euch mal)
5:55 genervt zum bus hetzen
6:00 den bus hoffentlich erwischt
6:20 in der arbeit angekommen
6:30 offizieller Arbeitsbeginn (jaja die Agentur is fleißig...)
-16/17 Arbeiten (i love it)
16:20/17:20 zuhause ankommen
16:30/17:30 Abendessen /bzw Mittagessen je nachdem
18:00 Simpsons gucken 
19:00 Weiterfernsehen oder WoW
19:30 auf die glorreiche idee gekommen musik anzumachen
-22:30 /23 spielen chillen fernsehen mit freunden was machen etc
23:01 SCHLAFEN UND DEN nächsten tag verfluchen

so siehts aus 
mfg arthi


----------



## Alion (21. September 2009)

Mein Tagesablauf von letztem Samstag und Sonntag sollte hier schnell noch einen Platz finden.
08:00 - nachdem ich mit ein paar Kollegen bis Morgens um 5:00 in einem Gasthof gefeiert haben werde ich durch ein Kollegen wach der draussen im Gang herum brüllt, dass es Kaffee gibt.
08:05 - Ich realisiere, dass wir in dem Gasthof übernachtet haben und ich ja gar nicht zu hause bin. Ich stehe auf und ziehe mich an.
08:10 - Frühstück mit Brot, Schinken und Käse und viel Kaffee. Natürlich Schwarz um meine Geister wieder zu beleben.
08:30 - man sitzt gemütlich im Gasthof herum. Ich habe inzwischen zu Kaffee Creme gewechselt.
09:00 - Das Politikseminar beginnt. Erstmal einen Vortrag hören über Staatsverschuldung.$
12:00 - Mittagessen! Bratwurst mit Nudeln *njam*
13:00 - Diskusion über den Vortrag, vorschläge in welchen bereichen man bei Staat spaaren kann und wo definitiv zu viel Geld ausgegeben wird.
15:45 - Das Politik Seminar ist zu ende. Ein kollege und ich fahren wieder nach hause und nerven uns dabei über Bauern die die ganze Strasse für sich beanspruchen.
16:30 - Ich bin zu hause. Schnell umziehen und Duschen.
16:45 - Ich warte auf den Kollegen der sich ebenfalls noch bereit macht.
17:30 - Endlich am Bahnhof. Wir fahren in richtung Olten.
18:00 - Metal konzert, Bier und Met fliessen in strömen.
23:00 - Ich habe ganz schöne eine an der Lampe.
00:40 - Das Konzert ist zu ende. Wir stehen in Olten am Bahnhof und sehen, das der nächste Zug erst wieder um 04:48 fährt.
01:00 - Hey da hat noch ein Kebapstand offen. Erstmal was zu Tinken holen.
02:00 - Immer noch auf dem Bahnhof man ist das Langweilig
03:00 - Ich musste 2 Snikers aus dem Snackautomaten rauslassen, da das erste hängen geblieben ist.
04:30 - Hey die ersten Leute sind schon wieder auf dem Bahnhof.
04:48 - Na also endlich ein Zug.
05:00 - Wir sind in Aarau. Der nächste Zug nach Hause fährt um 05:45. Also wieder warten.
05:45 - Alle sind fast am einschlafen. Jetzt blos nicht die Haltestelle verpassen.
06:20 - Schon fast zu hause. Ich schwinge mich auf mein Fahrrad.
06:40 - Ich bin zu hause. Aber ich stinke ganz schön. Erstmal duschen.
07:00 - Ich bin im Bett. Gute nacht
13:00 - Mein Vater kommt ins Zimmer und sagt, dass er noch bei bekannten zum essen ist. Von meiner Seite aus kommt nur ein *houmm* 
17:00 - Verdammt der ganze Sonntag hab ich verschlafen.
17:30 - Ich habe den Piratentag in WoW verpasst. Mist.
18:00 - Hunger. Da hat es noch ein bisschen Pizza im Kühlschrank.
20:15 - Star Wars gucken und nebenbei zocken.
00:00 - Ich gehen ins Bett.
01:00 - Ich kann nicht Schlafen
02:00 - Ich kann nicht Schlafen
02:45 - Ich kann nicht Schlafen
03:00 - Ich schlafe endlich.
06:30 - Verdammter Wecker!
10:00 - Ich bin im Büro. Ich bin müde. Ich will ins Bett. Und erkältet habe ich mich auch noch.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (21. September 2009)

05:30
Der Quarz-Uhr-Timer mit Digitalanzeige gibt ein zaghaftes "Piep- Piep" von sich. Bevor sich dieses zu energischem Gezwitscher entwickelt, sofort ausgemacht, aus dem Bett gehüpft. Fünf Kilometer Jogging um den Stausee, mit einem Besoffenen zusammengestossen, anschliessend eiskalt geduscht.

06:00
Beim Frühstück Wirtschaftsteil der Vortagszeitung repetiert und Keynes interpretiert. Danach kritischer Blick in den Spiegel, Outfit genehmigt.

07:00
Zur FH gehetzt. A206 erreicht. Pech gehabt: erste Reihe schon besetzt. Niederschmetternd. Beschlossen, morgen doch noch eher aufzustehen.

07:30
Vorlesung, Mathe Max. Keine Disziplin! Einige Kommilitonen lesen Sportteil der Zeitung oder gehen zum Bäcker frühstücken. Alles mitgeschrieben. Füller leer, aber über die Witzchen des Dozenten mitgelacht.

08:00
Vorlesung, Systemtheorie. Verdammt! Extra neongrünen Pulli angezogen und trotz eifrigem Fingerschnippens nicht drangekommen.

10:45
Nächste Vorlesung. Nachbar verlässt mit Bemerkung "Sinnlose Veranstaltung" den Raum. Habe mich für ihn beim Prof entschuldigt.

12:00
Mensa Essen. Nur unter grössten Schwierigkeiten weitergearbeitet, da in der Mensa zu laut.

12:45
In Fachschaft gewesen. Mathe Script immer noch nicht fertig. Wollte mich beim Vorgesetzten beschweren. Keinen Termin bekommen. Daran geht die Welt zugrunde.

13:00
Fünf Leute aus meiner 0-Gruppe getroffen. Gleich fuer drei AG's zur Klausurvorbereitung verabredet.

13:30
Dreiviertelstunde im Copyshop gewesen und die Klausuren der letzten 10 Jahre mit Lösungen kopiert. Dann Tutorium: ältere Semester haben keine Ahnung.

15:30
In der Bibliothek mit den anderen gewesen. Durfte aber statt der dringend benötigen 18 Bücher nur vier mitnehmen.

16:00
Proseminar. War gut vorbereitet. Hinterher den Assi über seine Irrtümer aufgeklärt.

18:30
Anhand einschlägiger Quellen die Promotionsbedingungen eingesehen und erste Kontakte geknüpft.

19:45
Abendessen. Verabredung im "Blauen Haus" abgesagt. Dafür Vorlesungen der letzten paar Tage nachgearbeitet.

23:00
Videoaufzeichnung von "WiSo" angesehen und im Bett noch das "Kapital" gelesen. Festgestellt, 18-Stunden-Tag zu kurz. Werde demnächst die Nacht hinzunehmen.


13. Semester


10.30
Aufgewacht!! Ach, Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit, zu deutsch: KATER!

10.45
Der linke grosse Zeh wird Freiwilliger bei der Zimmertemperaturueberpruefung. (Arrgh!) Zeh zurueck. Rechts Wand, links kalt; Mist, bin gefangen.

11.00
Kampf mit dem inneren Schweinehund: Aufstehen oder nicht - das ist hier die Frage.

11.30
Schweinehund schwer angeschlagen, wende Verzögerungstaktik an und schalte Fernseher ein (inzwischen auch schon verkabelt).

12.05
Mittagsmagazin beginnt. Originalton Moderator: "Guten Tag liebe Zuschauer - Guten MORGEN liebe Studenten." Auf die Provokation hereingefallen und aufgestanden.

13.30
In der Cafetaria der Mensa am Aasee beim Skat mein Mittagessen verspielt.

14.30
In Rick's Cafe hereingeschaut. Geld gepumpt und 'ne Kleinigkeit gegessen: Bier schmeckt wieder! Kurze Diskussion mit ein paar Leuten über die neuste Entwicklung des Dollar-Kurses.

15.45
Kurz in der Bibliothek gewesen. Nix wie raus, total von Erstsemestern überfüllt.

16.00
Fünf Minuten im Seminar gewesen. Nichts los! Keine Zeitung, keine Flugblätter - nichts wie weg.

17.00
Stammkneipe hat immer noch nicht geöffnet.

18.15
Wichtiger Termin zuhause: BINGO !!

18:20
Mist! Kein BINGO!! Stattdessen Live-Übertragung von Stöhn- Seles. SAT 1 war auch schon besser...

19.10
Komme zu spät zum Date mit der blonden Erstsemesterin im Havanna. Immer dieser Stress!

O1.00
Die Kneipen schliessen auch schon immer früher... Umzug ins Jovel.

04.20
Tagespensum erfüllt. Das Bett lockt.

05.35
Am Stausee von Erstsemester über'n Haufen gerannt worden. Hat mich gemein beschimpft.

06.45
Bude mühevoll erreicht. Insgesamt 50 euro ausgegeben. Mehr hatte die Kleine nicht dabei.

06.05
Schlucke schnell noch ein paar Alkas und schalte kurz das Radio ein. Stimme des Sprechers: "Guten Morgen liebe Zuhoerer, gute NACHT liebe Studenten."


----------



## Tymion (21. September 2009)

Also, schließe ich mich mal an:

06:20 Mein erster Wecker klingelt....Snooze
06:24 Mein erster Wecker klingelt zum zweiten Mal....Snooze
06:25 Mein zweiter Wecker fängt seinen Dienst an...Snooze
06:28 Mein erster Wecker geht mir aufn Keks und ich schalte ihn ab
06:29 Mein zweiter Wecker nimmt den Platz des ersten ein....Snooze
06:30 Mein dritter Wecker (muahaha) fängt ebenfalls mit dem Versuch, mich zu wecken an...Snooze
.....im 4 Minuten Rhytmus weiter
06:50 Ich schalte alle Wecker aus und bin relativ wach; aufstehen, anziehen (waschen braucht man nicht DEO DUSCHE 4TW), essen etc.
07:00 mitm Brot inner Hand Zeitung lesen
07:15 auf zum Bus
07:47 steig ich aufm Bus und gehe ca. 2-3 Minuten zur Arbeit
07:55 fange ich an zu Arbeiten.....
(12:00 Mittagspause bis 12:45 aber net wirklich oft^^)
17:05 Ich verlasse das Büro und GEHE zum Bus
17:41 Ich steige aus dem Bus und gehe nach Hause....Essen, Trinken
18:00 Freizeit gestaltung: (classic) Gitarre spielen, danach Bücher lesen oder Computer spielen oder mit Freunden treffen
21:00 Ich beschließe ins Bett zu gehen
22:00 Ich schließe WoW und gehe ein letztes Mal sämtliche Portale durch
22:45 Ich betrete das Badezimmer und mache mich Bett fertig; Duschen, AUSziehen und ins Bett werfen
Je nach Müdigkeitsgrad weiter Buch lesen oder Licht aus und pennen

Dieser Ablauf ist bis auf Donnerstags und am Wochenende gegeben. Am Donnerstag darf ich ausnahmsweise nach der Berufschule um 14:00 nach Hause, wodurch sich einfach die Freizeitgestaltung verlängert. Wochenende ist wahrscheinlich klar....an Arbeit denke ich frühestens Montag Morgen im Bus wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Tagesablauf (außer der Deo Dusche....DIE BRAUCH ICH NET 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) ist leider mein ganzes Leben....scheiß drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

6:00 der drecks wecker läutet aufstehn
6:01 ich bin noch nicht bei der zimmertür angekommen hör ihc wie meine mutter das haus verläst
6:05 bin im bad fertig, meine mutter kommt zurück
6:10 bin mit anziehn fertig und hab mein zeug aufgeräumt, bett gemacht, etc. und mach mich afu den weg ins EG wo meine mutter tee kocht und sich n brötchen schmiert
6:13 ich trink tee und hör wie mein bruder aufsteht
6:20 ich fahr in die arbeit
6:55 ich komm an
7:00 arbeitsbeginn
9:00 brotzeit
11:45 mittag
irgendwann zwischen 15:30 und 17:30 Feierabend ich gehe jetzt mal der einfachheit halber von 16:00 aus
16:00 Feierabend
16:35 komme daheim an
16:50 Pc anmachen, buffed, lokis, youtube und wow öffnen

der rest verläuft fließend gegessen wird wenn der hunger kommt und gezockt wird dazwischen

23:00 raidende 
23:20 duschen beendet
23:30 schlafön


----------



## Minati (29. September 2009)

dann reih ich mich auch mal ein!

wenn ich alleine bin:
7:30 handy weckt mich
7:31 - 8:00 duschen, haare fönen, make-up
8:00 - 8:15 scheiße, was ziehe ich an?
8:16 - 8:20 kaffeemaschine angeschmissen
8:21 - 8:45 kaffee und zigarette 
8:46 - 8:55 nochmal durch die wohnung rennen, tasche packen, radio ausschalten
8:56 zur s-bahn gehen
9:06 s-bahn kommt pünktlich (jippie)
9:11 umsteigen in die nächste s-bahn
9:17 umsteigen in die u-bahn
9:30 endlich am wunschbahnhof angekommen
9:31 - 9:37 weg ins büro
10:00 - 19:00 arbeiten, kaffee kochen, lachen, mit kunden quatschen
19:01 - 19:40 heimweg
19:41 - 22:00 pro7, comedy central
ab 22:00 schlafen


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. September 2009)

7:10 Wecker klingelt das 1. Mal
7:30 Aufstehen, anziehen, Zähne putzen, Vitamintablette schlucken
7:45 Zur Arbeit fahren
8:00 Arbeiten
12:00 Mittagessen
16:00 Heimfahren, Klamotten ausziehen, PC an und buffed checken
17:00 Duschen etc
17:30 Wieder an den PC
20:00 Glotze an, schauen was kommt...wenn nix kommt was aus der DVD Sammlung schauen und nebenher was essen
22:00 Nochmal an den PC, vllt ne Runde WoW
00:00-01:00 Schlafen gehen


----------



## RaDon27 (29. September 2009)

Interessant zu sehen, dass es insgesamt sehr viele gleiche Abläufe gibt... da merkt man mal, wie langweilig das Leben doch is^^

07:00: Handy geht mit "D.O.N.S - Big Fun" (welch Ironie) an, direkt Aufstehn und als Muntermacher ne Kippe rauchen.
07:05: Anziehn, runter, "Kaffee" aufer Kaffeemaschine drücken und ab ins Bad Zähne putzen, Haare bändigen 
07:15: Kaffee trinken, dabei kurz im Sportteil der Zeitung blättern
07:20-25: Ins Auto hocken und zur Arbeit pendeln
ca 08:10: Noch schnell eine rauchen und ab zum Schaffen, da auch erstmal auf "Kaffee" drücken
zw. 16:30 und 17:00: Feierabend, halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde über die A5 jagen (wäre da nicht die Baustelle bei Darmstadt -_-)
ca 17:30: Essen, "Kaffee" drücken.
ca 18:00: Rechner an, "Lesezeichen" abgesurft
19:00: alle paar Tage bissel Muskelaufbau ;D
19:30: entweder ins Training oder duschen
20:00: vorn Rechner hocken und irgendwas zocken (hauptsächlich WoW), ab und zu auch einfach nur surfen, wenn nen guter Film kommt --> gucken
zw 23:00 und 23:30 schlafen gehn


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. September 2009)

relativ unspektakular

06:30 Wecker klingelt. Duschen, anziehen, Tasche packen, Kaffee machen und Nachrichten schauen
07:25 Mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule
bis ~16:00 im Halbschlaf sein
16:00 endlich nach hause, geschäftliches regeln, Essen
16:30 E-Mails Checken, Plattenspieler anwerfern und Hausaufgaben machen
~17:00 Pc zocken
~19.00 Abend essen, danach weiter Pc zocken


----------



## Rushk (29. September 2009)

5:40 3 Wecker klingeln
5:45 2 Wecker klingeln
5:50 2 Wecker klingeln
5:55 2 Wecker klingeln
6:00 2 Wecker klingeln
6:05 2 Wecker klingeln
6:10 2 Wecker klingeln
6:15 2 Wecker klingeln
6:20 aufstehn, sich denken:"och scheiße, wieder verschlafen"
6:20-6:30 Bad
6:31 -> Bus
6:35 Im Bus Musik hören und die tolle Fahrt genießen..
7:00 Schule 30 mins warten bis es losgeht..
12:40 Schule aus.. -> Bus nach Hause
13:10 Hoffen das ich mal wieder gut bekocht werde..
~13:30 Pc.. Foren schnell durchklappern im Icq hallo sagen usw, wenn ich was noch mit Freunden mach -> Hausaufgaben
15:00 Entweder was mit Freunden noch unternehmen, Hausaufgaben oder zocken
18:10 Simpsons
18:30 (Meistens pünktlich nach der Simpsonswerbung.. Essen)
18:40 Simpsons fertig schauen!
19:10 -> Galileo/zocken/oder eben immernoch Freunde^^
irgendwann abends je nach Laune -> Heia machen


----------



## XXI. (30. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> 6:00: Aufstehen, die Zähne mit selbstgemachter Zahnpasta putzen, waschen.
> 6:30: Frühstücken. Trockenes Brot und Wasser.
> 7:00: Selbstkasteiung und -geiselung um für die heilige Mission der Heiden gerüstet zu sein und allzeit einen Starken Wurfarm für die Wurfbibel parat zu haben.
> 9:00: Vorbereitung auf die Messe.
> ...




Das is zur Hälfte von http://sittenwart.de.vu/

Lass doch den armen Asfaloth...

Tikume: Ist dir eigentlich mal aufgefallen, dass der Schatten von dem Roboter in deiner Sig eine andere Form hat als der Roboter selber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

Mein Tagesablauf letzten Monat in den Ferien war recht interessant:
[Unbestimmte Tageszeit zwischen 00:00 und 24:00 Uhr] Aufwachen, völlig verwirrt sein und keine Ahnung haben in welchem Zimmer oder Land auf der Welt ich mich befinde.
[5 Minuten später] Realisieren, wo ich mich befinde.
[10 Minuten später (als aufwachen)] Ins Badezimmer latschen, duschen, auf die Toilette gehn wollen und feststellen, dass Klopapier in Asien Mangelware und mehr wert als alles Gold und Juwelen dieser Welt, ist.
[20 Minuten später] Das Klopapier, das ich im Zimmer im Schliessfach eingeschlossen habe, damits mir niemand klaut, holen.
[21 Minuten später] Endlich aufs Klo gehn können.
[~30 Minuten später] Nach draussen gehn, vor Hitze bei irgendwo zwischen 35-45 Grad fast umkommen und ein Bisschen durch die Stadt/durchs Land laufen.
[~1-2 Stunden später] Ein Restaurant oder was Restaurant-Ähnliches suchen, auf der Karte vergeblich nach englischen Wörtern suchen und dann entweder (mit viel Glück) auf die Bilder zeigen oder (mit weniger Glück) auf irgendwelche asiatischen Schriftzeichen deuten und hoffen, dass das, was ich grad bestellt hab auch wirklich essbar ist (ich sag nur: Hühnerfüsse, Fischaugensuppe oder Hunde-Blut...igitt...*schauder*).
[~2.5 Stunden später] Bezahlen und durch die Stadt/Landschaft laufen und/oder eine neue Herberge suchen.
[~5-6 Stunden später] In der Herberge neue Leute kennenlernen oder mit den bereits bekannten Leuten Karten spielen, ein Bier trinken oder sich unterhalten.
[Sobald Abend ist] Mit den Leuten aus der Herberge abendessen gehn, wobei das Bilder-Deute-Aufessbaresessenhoffen-System erneut angewandt wird.
[Am späten Abend] Ein paar Bier trinken, Karten spielen, danach durch die Strassen, Gassen, Bars und Clubs ziehn.
[Spät in der Nacht oder früh morgens] Ein Taxi suchen, dem Taxifahrer versuchen verständlich zu machen, wie die Strasse heisst, wo "zu Hause" ist und nach Hause fahren.

Zwischendurch gabs auch mal noch Tagesreisen, da musste ich dann meist so morgens um 5 aufstehn oder so.
Oder ab und zu gabs auch mal sonen Tag:
[Morgens um 4 aufstehn oder aber erst gar nicht geschlafen haben] Duschen, auf die Toilette gehn wollen und das allseits bekannte Klopapierdilemma vorfinden.
[20 Minuten später] Das Gepäck schliessen, den/die Rezeptionist aufwecken und auschecken, mit dem Taxi/der U-Bahn zum Flughafen fahren.
[1 Stunde später] Check-In am Flughafen und feststellen, dass ich mich einmal mehr auf dem Flugplan verlesen habe und der Flieger erst in 3 Stunden fliegen wird.
[1 Stunde, 15 Minuten später] Mich immernoch drüber aufregen, dass ich ewig am Flughafen warten muss.
[4 Stunden später] Den Flieger schnappen.

Ah oder am Flughafen übernachten...auch ganz was Schönes:
[Ankunft] Check-In
[10 Minuten später] Was essen, was trinken.
[30 Minuten später] Aufs Klo gehn.
[40 Minuten später] Lesen.
[1.5 Stunden später] Versuchen zu schlafen -> erfolglos -> Aufs Klo gehn.
[1.7 Stunden später] Fotos anschauen.
[2 Stunden später] Lesen.
[2.5 Stunden später] Ziellos umherwandern.
[3 Stunden später] Versuchen zu schlafen -> erfolglos -> Aufs Klo gehn.
[3.2 Stunden später] Lesen
[3.5 Stunden später] Die selben Fotos nochmal anschauen
[4 Stunden später] Versuchen zu schlafen -> erfolglos -> Aufs Klo gehn.
[4.2 Stunden später] Versuchen zu schlafen -> erfolglos -> Versuchen zu lesen -> erfolglos -> sich drüber aufregen, dass man zu müde ist um irgendwas zu machen, aber zu wach um zu schlafen.
[4.5 Stunden später] Beim Versuch zu lesen einschlafen.
[5 Stunden später] Aufwachen, sich drüber aufregen, dass man nur ne halbe Stunde geschlafen hat -> Aufs Klo gehn.
[5.2 Stunden später] Lesen
[6 Stunden später] Endlich den Flieger schnappen.


----------



## picollo0071 (1. Oktober 2009)

0815: Aufwachen
0820: Aufstehen
0840: Raus aus der Wohnung, in die Arbeit
0900: Arbeitsbeginn
0905: Arbeitsrechner hochfahren
0906: 1. mal über Lotus Notes fluchen
0910: Arbeit
0930: Browser starten -> SFgame & Mafia wars
0940: Buffed öffnen
1000: Kaffeepause
1010: 2. mal über Lotus Notes fluchen
1130: Mittagspasue
1200: 3. mal über Lotus notes fluchen
1400: Kaffeepause
1410: dreckstools.de und voten gehen
1700: Zusammenpacken
1730: Daheim den Rechner starten
1735: Fernseher an --> Simpsons
1830: Zum rechner umdrehen und musik aufdrehen
1835: Hausübung machen
1900: Zum Fernseher drehen --> Scrubs
1930: Two and a half men
2000: Mich ärgern dass nix zum essen daheim ist
2005: Pizza bestellen
2007: Fernsehprogramm des abends checken
2015: Bemerken dass es wieder mal nur dreck spielt
2016: Amazon durchforsten, und irgendwelche blöden PC/Xbox/PS3/Wii Spiele bestellen / Die Spiele die ich bestellt habe antesten um festzustellen, dass sie wirklich schlecht sind / Ein gutes game durchsüchteln
0000: Duschen gehen
0010: Schlafen gehen


so sieht ein durchschnittstag bei mir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Eisenschmieder (1. Oktober 2009)

6.00 aufstehen
6.30 zum bahnhof radeln
7.40-12.50 schule
um 13.30 daheim sein
13.40 essen
14.00 PC
irgendwas dazwischen machen hausaufgaben oder freunde
18.30 essen
18.45 PC
ins bett


----------



## Reflox (1. Oktober 2009)

7:10 Aufstehen (Montags und Donnerstags um ca 6:00)

8:10-11:40 Schule

12:00-13:10 essen und sonst was machen.

13:40-15.20 Schule ( Dienstag bis 17:15 Donnerstags 16:25)

15:40 Hausaufgaben

16:10 Pc

18:00 Abendessen

22:00 schlafen gehn.


----------

